# Prta Trial



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Can only report on the Qual but it went off w/o a glitch today, sans one "no Bird".

35 of 60 called back for the Land Blind tomorrow.

Jerry


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

So Unca Jer, did Team Harris show 'em how its done?

Mark


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

thx jerry. if you get a chance, please post up the call bk numbers.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any news yet


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

2nd hand qual results 
1 - 55
2 - 25
3 - 33
4 - 58
rj - 10
jams
35
32
30


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any open news


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

OPEN - Call backs to the 2nd...hopefully, I have them all correct....

2,3,4,8,13,14,18,21,22,24,28,33,35,39,45,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,57,
59,63,64,65,68,69,70,72,75,78,80,82,83,85,87,88,89,90,92,94,99,101,
103,104,105,107,108, 110,111,112,114,116,117,118,119,121,122,123

I do not know if they finished the 2nd series, sorry.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

How about the AM and the DERBY?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks 4 the news


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The Am finished late yesterday afternoon. 32 back for the water blind this morning:
1,5,6,7,10,12,18,20,23,27,31,36,37,40,47,48,51,53,54,55,58,60,62,67,71,72,76,80,82,83,84,90.

The Open land blind finished late in the afternoon yesterday, but I have been unable to find any call backs.

The Derby started late and ran later, 6 or 8 dogs, I think. The marks were the same as the Qual, except shot as a double (outside birds), and a single long middle bird which is retired.

Please forgive any inaccuracies in the numbers.

Congratulations to the Qualifying placements and JAMS!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

We were told the Open had a big kick-a$$ land blind yesterday, wind was 30-40 mph.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

That's true about the land blind. They have a kicks$$ water blind today. The wind was calm early, but is 15-20 mph now for the cross wind blind. 200 yard entry, across a couple of points, down a channel, etc, etc, etc. Plenty of answers and 10 of so pickups so far, about halfway through,


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tom..any call back #'s to the Open water blind today? 

Thanks!

Judy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any open news on last series ?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I was one of the casualties on the Open water blind, so I left to begin my five hour drive home. Got a report on the road that 22 dogs had been called back to the water marks. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry I don't have all the placings in the Derby, but just heard that 
RMR Chicka Daisy Dreamin' received the reserve jam...... Way to go Daisy, not bad for your first Derby.

Marty

PS: Very interested in hearing the results on the Am and the Open.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open was still running when I left 1/2 hour ago...
10 dogs to go I think?
They were mostly doing it.
Don't have callbacks...sorry


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Derby Results!
1st Place- #25 Lily H: Bobby George
2nd Place- #24 Dealer H: Tim Milligan 
3rd Place- #11 Kate H: Bobby George
4th Place- #12Cindy O/H: Rich Heusser
Reserve Jam- #13 Daisy H: Tera Lanczak
Jams- #29 Bruno O/H: Martha Russell
#20 Dixie H: Kenny Trott
#14 Hannah H: O/H Marshall Stone
#9 Boo H: Tim Milligan
#6 Pick H: Kenny Trott
#2 Penny H: Tim Milligan


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

Congrats Bobby


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Bobby and Tim. Keep it going.
Jimmy


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

21 called back to water marks.......triple with a wipe-out flyer

Open Winner- Gracie - Steve & Jan Hergoth - Handler Danny Farmer

No other placements to report.....though Kenny Trott had some serious players, along with Eckett & Rorem

Congrats to Team Farmer....Steve, Jan and Danny......


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Steve and Jan ! Blue ribbon in a 123 dog Trial ! Awesome Gracie!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

open placements anyone?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't have the open placements, but I did hear that Zoom placed 2nd in the AM. Way to go Jim !

Marty


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Gracie!! Congratulations Steve, Jan and Danny.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby,Tim and Dealer!!!! and to all who placed and finished a tough derby.

Troy


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

Did anyone attending the Derby happen to snap photos,
tests, dogs, etc?


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

STRUVE said:


> Did anyone attending the Derby happen to snap photos,
> tests, dogs, etc?


The derby land series 1/2









with red lines indicating direct path to all 3 birds. Although all gun stations appear in this picture, the middle gunner was hidden behind his blind during the double and also retired to the blind immediately after throwing his mark.

The first derby water test (actual first test was scrapped after running 5 dogs), again with red lines indicating direct path to birds:








Perspective is off slightly on this photo which was taken behind the line to the right of the handler. Right gun threw first with hard angle back to right followed by left gun thrown left with less angle back.

Just for grins, the qualifying water blind:








Perspective is also slightly off in this photo which was taken Sunday morning rather than when the blind was actually in progress. There were two L-shaped peninsulas, one on the side of the line where the dog should cross thru a corner of water, next on the opposite shore where the dog should cross somewhere near the end of the peninsula. After crossing both pieces of land, the true line appeared to be just left of (on the water side) of a point of land which came out at an angle creating a hidden cove effect behind and to the right of the point. After traversing the last cove of water and exiting on land there was another significant distance on land 
to the bird which was across a caliche road planted in front of what appears in the picture as the 2nd large tree from the right. There was also a stiff (20-35 mph) crosswind blowing left to right during the test.


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Yes, great pictures..thanks!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to thank you for the pictures also. 

Do you know why they scrapped the water series you posted? From the picture it looks like a standard, normal, garden variety 3rd series derby.

Was there something there I'm not catching?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Do you know why they scrapped the water series you posted? ?


they were not getting any answers, they were forced to use the pond because of the major stakes, ordinary test on an ordinary piece of water and 2 good and experienced judges who were wise enough to know they were wasting precious time


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

A lot of meat to that Qualy water blind!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Ed. 

The test looked kinda vanila but certainly not over the top or anything that would raise a red flag. Reminded me of an elementary puppy water double training test where if the dog started to fade the long gun could stand up and you could handle the pup to the right side of the gun.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Way to go Gracie!! Congratulation's Steve, Jan and Danny.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

does ANYONE have the open results. Only one NOT up on EE


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

bakbay said:


> The derby land series 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If no one else is going to ask, I will. Am I reading this correctly that the derby second land test was a single mark with the gun retired?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> If no one else is going to ask, I will. Am I reading this correctly that the derby second land test was a single mark with the gun retired?


Also, did the other two guns remain visible during the single, or did they retire?


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

hguinn said:


> does ANYONE have the open results. Only one NOT up on EE


must be a secret


----------



## Stephen S. (Sep 14, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> Also, did the other two guns remain visible during the single, or did they retire?


they stayed out while the dog ran the middle ret.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I want to thank you for the pictures also.
> 
> Do you know why they scrapped the water series you posted? From the picture it looks like a standard, normal, garden variety 3rd series derby.
> 
> Was there something there I'm not catching?


The water series pictured was of the one they ran. The one they scrapped is not shown. As Ed noted, they were not impressed with the results they were getting on the test they scrapped. In addition, much of the land portion prior to entry in the water on the scrapped series consisted of shredded wild rose and all the dogs were having a great deal of difficulty negotiating it. There was undoubtedly some concern (IMO, not expressed by the judges in my hearing) that an injury might occur.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> If no one else is going to ask, I will. Am I reading this correctly that the derby second land test was a single mark with the gun retired?


The middle gun was out of sight in their holding blind during the running of the outside double. The guns on that double sat as soon as they threw their bird and remained seated until the next dog was called to the line, but they did not hide during the running of the "retired" bird. The spacing was certainly wide enough that no "reasonable" distraction occurred as a result of those guns remaining out, but seated. The middle gun began retiring as soon as he threw. 16 of 27 dogs completed these 3 marks to be called back to the third series. Some of the failures occurred on the double. All of the problems that I saw (didn't watch all the dogs by any means) on the retired single occurred because the dog either broke down short of the bird going left into the tree area or went wide right of the retired gunner's blind and/or hunted way deep of the retired bird. 

It was an interesting test designed to determine if the dogs were marking the long bird or the gunner. All dogs that returned with all 3 birds (without help or handling of course) were called back to the third series.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Bruce thanks for the pics and description. We were not able to see our dog run since we were working the HT but it is good to see what she was was running.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Derby Results!
> 1st Place- #25 Lily H: Bobby George
> 2nd Place- #24 Dealer H: Tim Milligan
> 3rd Place- #11 Kate H: Bobby George
> ...


Congratualtion on Dealer Bobby! What have you got against Penny by putting her last? Congratulations to Tim as well!


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

congratulations to all


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

bakbay said:


> *The middle gun was out of sight in their holding blind during the running of the outside double.* The guns on that double sat as soon as they threw their bird and remained seated until the next dog was called to the line, *but they did not hide during the running of the "retired" bird.* The spacing was certainly wide enough that no "reasonable" distraction occurred as a result of those guns remaining out, but seated. The middle gun began retiring as soon as he threw. 16 of 27 dogs completed these 3 marks to be called back to the third series. Some of the failures occurred on the double. All of the problems that I saw (didn't watch all the dogs by any means) on the retired single occurred because the dog either broke down short of the bird going left into the tree area or went wide right of the retired gunner's blind and/or hunted way deep of the retired bird.
> 
> It was an interesting test designed to determine if the dogs were marking the long bird or the gunner. All dogs that returned with all 3 birds (without help or handling of course) were called back to the third series.


Am I missing something here?


1)Is it legal to have a holding blind in the field during a series that is contributing nothing to THAT series and could potentialy cause suction for some dogs?
2) Is it legal to have 2 dry gun stations out in plain sight in the field while running a mark?

In the first case it is addressed in the Rules in Proc. 8, the second i have found nothing on but perhaps there should be.

john


----------

